# ACPI Problem With a VIA Eden System



## overmind (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello,

I've just installed FreeBSD 8.0 i386 on a 3V700D, which is a form factor all in one motherboard.

The problem is that I get every few seconds the following message on console:


```
Mar  2 19:06:28 kernel: acpi_tz0: _TMP value is absurd, ignored (-247.7C)
```

Is there a way to fix that without disabling ACPI ?

Here some info:

```
CPU: VIA Eden Processor 1000MHz (1000.04-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "CentaurHauls"  Id = 0x6d0  Stepping = 0
  Features=0xa7c9bbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,
PGE,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4181<SSE3,EST,TM2,xTPR>
  VIA Padlock Features=0xffcc<RNG,AES,AES-CTR,SHA1,SHA256,RSA>
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 969449472 (924 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <CN700  AWRDACPI>
ioapic0 <Version 0.3> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <CN700 AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3bde0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
```


----------



## overmind (Mar 2, 2010)

It seems that newer versions of FreeBSD does not ignore some mis-implementations of ACPI, and such message appear. It seems it is harmless.

A workaround is to add:

```
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate=0"
```

to /etc/sysctl.conf

Other advice would be to upgrade the bios for that board.


----------

